# Drum Pizza



## cowgirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Smoked some pizzas on my drum the other day.

I used the same dough recipe for all three...

1 cup warm water
1 pkg yeast
2 *TBS* oil
1 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar
2 1/2 cups of flour



I heated the drum to 325, used a bit of olive wood..
Sprayed the pans with oil.



The first one was marinara sauce, pepperoni and black olives...
I pre-cooked the pepperoni a bit before topping the pizza.




The second was olive oil, caramelized onions and garlic. Browned hot sausage, red pepper flakes, thyme, oregano, basil , cracked black pepper, kosher salt and cheese.



The third was a dessert pizza... brushed with melted butter, topped with pineapple and a mixture of turbinado sugar and cinnamon.




The pepperoni....





The hot sausage. caramelized onion one....






And the dessert pizza...



With some ice cream, chocolate syrup and whipped cream..



They were all pretty tasty. I liked the crisp/smokey crusts..
I made the pepperoni one fairly thin and the hot sausage/onion fairly thick.

The up side....they were all tasty. 
The down side...they each took 35 to 40 minutes and I could only do one at a time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for checking out my drum pizzas.


----------



## bman62526 (Jul 2, 2009)

awesome!  you always have good smokin ideas...


----------



## bbrock (Jul 2, 2009)

My Oh My..I might have to give that one a try.. My list just keeps getting longer and longer.. Thanks for the pics


----------



## beerbelly (Jul 2, 2009)

ar·tis·tic [ aar tístik ]

adjective Definition: 1. *good at art: *good at a form of creative expression

2. *of art: *involving or relating to art or artists


3. *tasteful: *showing taste, skill, and imagination


4. *appreciative of art: *able to appreciate the beauty and worth of art


Yep, I just knew art with come into play, got cha cowgirl.  nice job--
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just didn't think it would happen over a pizza--lol


----------



## ocsnapper (Jul 2, 2009)

Have to agree that's one to try, by the way did you use any kind of wood for a smoke?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 2, 2009)

I need a drum.....points to ya!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 2, 2009)

very nice cowgirl a real find there looks yummy.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Bman, BBrock, Beerbelly, ocsnapper, coffee-junkie and Mballi!
Beerbelly...that was funny. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Ocsnapper, I used a bit of olive wood. It's pretty mild but I like it!


----------



## rivet (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Jeanie, once again you're making beautiful and tasty food....noticed you have the bloomin'SPAM going on in the pepperoni pic! Good deal, my kids loved theirs and thank you for the idee.

Question on the foil pans~ where'd you find them with the holes punched out? I've never seen them like that before. Are they designed for pizza, or to use double boiler style with another pan?

Very nice results you got on the crust.


----------



## bassman (Jul 3, 2009)

Well Jeanie, you've done it again!  It's a good thing I don't live close to you.  I'd be sneaking over there all the time for samples of all those goodies you smoke!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I would also weigh 400 pounds.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 3, 2009)

GREAT effort and good results too.

There is NO reason you can't turn your Drum into a serious pizza cooker.

• raise the charcoal basket, and make sure the basket can take 800-1000 degree F.   You will have to experiment with how high.  (Look for my Weber Kettle pizza post, you might get some ideas there)
• Buy a round 16" or 18" cordierite kiln shelves (go to pottery hobby place where they sell kilns and kiln shelves, 5/8" is thick enough will take over 2000 deg, and only thing missing is FDA sticker otherwise is exact same as cordierite pizza stones sold online and less than 1/2 cost.

• Lid should be about 6-9 inches from top of pizza.  Again you will have to experiment with this.  I would cover the inside of lid with Alum foil to get some reflective heat.  9" is the recommended head room, but again every cooker is different.  You may want to line the whole inside of your cooker above grate level to top with alum foil.

• Build your fire, get some smoke going, not a lot (flames will crack your stone)  Preheat your stone for at least 30 minutes, you want that stone hotter than 600 deg.  I get my weber up to about 650.  You can easily get yours hotter.

• Your going to have a problem loading and unloading pizza by sitting down through lid opening with such hot temperatures.  You may have to for go the pizza stone and go for a couple of round perforated pizza pans to cook the pizza in.  Make some long hand hooks to lower the pan into the cooker.
On my weber I have to turn the pizza to keep it from burning, I do 3 turns.  Pizza done in 3 to 5 minutes, on a stone.  A perf pan could be different.

If you can get the system working, you should be able to crank out 3 15" pizza in less than 20 minutes.

There are other ways you can use your drum for pizza, but I like the concept of the bottom/crust and the toppings all getting done at the same time, just like in a pizza parlor.

good luck


----------



## eman (Jul 3, 2009)

Great job jeannie,
 For all us lazy folk,
 Go to you'r local papa murphys and grab one of their pizzas and throw it on the smoker over a light wood smoke ,
 apple or maybe pecan.  You really don't want to use a heavy smoke wood  for pizza. ( oak , misquete , hickory).
 i have about gotten to where i use apple or peach on everything but beef . Beef can stand up to a stronger smoke . 
 also cherry works great on pork and yard bird.


----------



## pignit (Jul 3, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*





Ilovadapizza!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 3, 2009)

She just keeps going and going and going and ...........


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 3, 2009)

OK, Jeanie...those are too good looking! I'll have to show this to the wife and girls when they get back from the store...my wife just told me again today when I said I was going to smoke and sear a boneless loin I will cut into thick chops "you don't have to smoke everything, you know..." Of course, my reply was "yeah, you do!

Thanks Jeanie!

Eric


----------



## eman (Jul 3, 2009)

If it don't have smoke ,It don't have taste!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you everybody!
Rivet, that smoked spam is addicting. lol
I know that I bought the pans at a discount store. It wasn't a walmart... could have been one of those Dollar stores. I bought them a long time ago and just hadn't tried them out yet. 
They are called grill toppers and they're flimsy, but I think I can get at least a couple of cooks out of one.

Keith, come on down...you can enjoy some of this warm weather while you're here too. lol

Good tips Delta! Thanks! I usually just grill pizzas, I wanted to see how they tasted on the drum. They turned out pretty tasty!

eman, I can't remember the last time I bought a pre-made pizza, I should give it a try sometime!

Thank you Dave!
Mike, I do wind down sometimes. lol

Eric, thanks! Hope you give them a go sometime. I really love my drum...it's fun to see what all it will cook. :)


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 3, 2009)

Cowgirl- Im a little new at not just smoking but this whole webiste chat stuff I noticed you & your awesome recipes on here ALOT. I just wanted to post a reply & say HOLY FREAKIN' COW THAT'S AWESOME


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Terry...thank you!!! You made my day.


----------

